
Apple compares Epic Games to shoplifters in bizarre lawsuit response - Reedx
https://www.androidauthority.com/apple-fortnite-lawsuit-response-1150401/
======
2OEH8eoCRo0
>If developers can avoid the digital checkout, it is the same as if a customer
leaves an Apple retail store without paying for shoplifted product: Apple does
not get paid.

Fair enough. Give us other ways to acquire software then.

~~~
grawprog
>If developers can avoid the digital checkout, it is the same as if a customer
leaves an Apple retail store without paying for shoplifted product: Apple does
not get paid. Fair enough. Give us other ways to acquire software then.

No...it's the same as buying a product from a store that requires additional
things.

If I buy say, a car, I don't need to buy replacement tires from the place I
bought my car. I haven't shoplifted because I spent money on my car elsewhere.

If Apple doesn't like that they can't make more money off apps they carry in
their store apart from the initial sale, maybe they should try banning IAP's
and see how fast their ecosystem dries up.

It's just pure greed. 30% off the top, plus 30% off any money made off the app
is bullshit.

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo0
I agree.

------
glouwbug
It's like two kids fighting over Fortnite

